# Phoenix Gold



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Im Pretty sure I'm going with a Phoenix Gold amp to power my 2 Rockford HX2 subs..

I currently have the 700s Rockford Amp bridged.

I was wondering if the Phoenix Gold T1200.1 mono amp would be good for the subs. I wasnt sure if I could use the mono if it would have the same effect as bridging it.. 

Thanks


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

if you can afford it go with a MMATS amp. holy crap expencive but damn will it push those HX's


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I would go with the phoenix gold. Those things are very under-rated as far as power goes. It will push those hx2's beautiflee.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Any other opinions?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

my god are they underrated. my ti.500/4 was tested for 533watts RMS
and my Ti800.1 has ummmm like 853 i think. i'd have to check the papers. s#!Ts expensive but OMG. i love PG


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

PG is a very good company, you will be happy with it


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Im looking at the T1200.1 amp.. Its a 1000 watt mono amp with a load stability of 2 Ohm. 

Willthis work good with the dual voice coil HX2?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

you will probably push 1100 watts out of it. That will make those hx2's bump like they've never bumped before.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

My car is sponsed locally and I use all PG products....Amps, Subs, Speakers, Line Driver, Caps, & wiring. They are underated. Give out tons of wattage w/14.4V and an input of 8-9V rms.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

I just got myself a Phoenix Gold amp .. 5.0.1 and 2 12"s 500watts each. Gonna install it in a little bit, ill let you guys know how they sound. I have two Kenwoods 12" and Pioneer amp, i hope they will sound better than that :0


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Wow a lot of difference between PGs and Kenwoods.. PGs sound cleaner and louder. I love em .. and the amp too !


----------

